# MET Parachute



## TwoTone (Jul 5, 2011)

Ordered my MET Parachute from HIBIKE in Germany. Just got back from vacation and it was waiting for me, so no ride review, but just looking at it and putting it on.

First thing is that for me, its a very comfortable fit. I've been using a Giro Hex for years. I haven't tried a Bell helmet recently, but older ones never fit me well.
When I put it on, really didn't feel much heavier than my current Giro, but when I went out to the garage and held them back to back, then I could feel the difference- I don't think I'll notice on a ride.

One thing I like over my bike park/downhill helmet is that with the XC helmet style adjustment, I can run the thinner cheek pads and still get a tight movement free fit. The big test will be the ventilation.

The cheek pads are nice, not Velcro, but 3 snaps instead. Came with a camera mount as well. I'll update this for those that are interested once I've been able to ride with it.


----------



## kalkhoffpink (Jul 31, 2010)

TwoTone said:


> Just got my MET Parachute, really nice product. I love fit so far. Haven't ridden yet, but I'll post my impressions as soon as I get a ride in.


You can watch some pictures of my MET on this page:

MET Parachute 2014 Impressionen | MTB-News.de

To me the helmet is really uncomfortable. The paddding is thin and the fit of the wheel construction at the back also isn´t great. Finally the Double-D strap is a pain to close and to release. The 3 points where the cheek pads are plugged in do not give a lot of confidence in durability.

In my opinion a light FF helmet is something for Enduro races where you have to wear the helmet for a longer time while riding up and down. For normal 20 minutes climbing and than 3 minutes descending, you can use every FF on the market. I wouldn´t leave the MET on while climbing just because it is 200g lighter and a little bit better ventilated than a normal FF.

Will send it back tomorrow and stay with my TLD A1 and my URGE Down-O-Matic.

But I will have a closer look at the Bell Super 2R, although I did not like the fit of the normal Super. That´s why I ended with the A1.
And there is another company, a German one, who invented a split helmet. It will be available in 2015:

Design Studie | Splithelm Design Studie | Vecnum GmbH

Ride on....


----------



## TwoTone (Jul 5, 2011)

kalkhoffpink said:


> You can watch some pictures of my MET on this page:
> 
> MET Parachute 2014 Impressionen | MTB-News.de
> 
> ...


That's the thing with helmets, it's very personal on fit, I disagree with just about everything you said. This isn't replacing my POC MIPS for downhilling, this is going to be my everyday helmet. You can crash and hit your face XC riding.


----------



## shining_trapezoid (Mar 24, 2014)

Please do let us know how the ventilation is once you've ridden with it. I'm very interested in this helmet but it is rather expensive.


----------



## StevePodraza (Jun 29, 2006)

I would like to know for just trail riding


----------



## kalkhoffpink (Jul 31, 2010)

TwoTone said:


> That's the thing with helmets, it's very personal on fit, I disagree with just about everything you said. This isn't replacing my POC MIPS for downhilling, this is going to be my everyday helmet. You can crash and hit your face XC riding.


You are absolutely right regarding form and fit. My TLD A1 is also uncomfortable at the neck wheel and I glued in a small cushion - now its Ok.

For Germany I cannot imagine someone riding normal forest fireroads with a FF helmet, but maybe it is only about getting used to it. For me, the MET is still too heavy for an 5 hour ride. My "M" version weight 720g what is twice as much as my A1. And all that in mid summer sun????

Right after I made this foto-session I took my A1 for a short ride and it was so much of a difference in comfort and weight....


----------



## StevePodraza (Jun 29, 2006)

Wow. Nice to know, thank you!


----------



## TwoTone (Jul 5, 2011)

kalkhoffpink said:


> You are absolutely right regarding form and fit. My TLD A1 is also uncomfortable at the neck wheel and I glued in a small cushion - now its Ok.
> 
> For Germany I cannot imagine someone riding normal forest fireroads with a FF helmet, but maybe it is only about getting used to it. For me, the MET is still too heavy for an 5 hour ride. My "M" version weight 720g what is twice as much as my A1. And all that in mid summer sun????
> 
> Right after I made this foto-session I took my A1 for a short ride and it was so much of a difference in comfort and weight....


When you end up with two gashes on your forehead, one just above the eye requiring stitches- talk to me about what you're willing to wear. I don't know if fireroads mean the same thing to you as they do me, if that's what I was riding, then I wouldn't feel the need for a FF, but in tree lined single track, all it takes is one stupid mistake.

I've been riding a Giro HEX since my crash and just haven't been comfortable since.


----------



## StevePodraza (Jun 29, 2006)

That's really where I am as well, I ride single track pretty aggressive and I don't need my pretty boy face all messed up 😃. I will sacrifice a little heat for protection. I hope it's cooler then a Troy lee FF D2. My Troy lee A1 fits great and I love the looks. Lots of trees here in Minnesota


----------



## Ipe (Jan 28, 2014)

kalkhoffpink said:


> You are absolutely right regarding form and fit. My TLD A1 is also uncomfortable at the neck wheel and I glued in a small cushion - now its Ok.
> 
> For Germany I cannot imagine someone riding normal forest fireroads with a FF helmet, but maybe it is only about getting used to it. For me, the MET is still too heavy for an 5 hour ride. My "M" version weight 720g what is twice as much as my A1. And all that in mid summer sun????
> 
> Right after I made this foto-session I took my A1 for a short ride and it was so much of a difference in comfort and weight....


Fit really is the final and really, the only factor. If the helmet doesn't fit it doesn't matter how awesome it is. In your link you obviously like the Down-O-Matic a lot. I tried to put one on my head and thought: WTH???? Is this thing made for people with bowling ball shaped heads? Flat out, I could NOT wear that helmet. I really wanted to like it, but when your skull and the helmet fit like a oval peg in a round hole.... well, you know you just have to keep looking because its just not going to work.

After my last good crash where the bottom of my ear was nearly cut off (eight stitches to re-attach) I'm looking for an AM/CC full face. For me, hopefully the Super 2R is going to do the trick.


----------



## TwoTone (Jul 5, 2011)

Ipe said:


> Fit really is the final and really, the only factor. If the helmet doesn't fit it doesn't matter how awesome it is. In your link you obviously like the Down-O-Matic a lot. I tried to put one on my head and thought: WTH???? Is this thing made for people with bowling ball shaped heads? Flat out, I could NOT wear that helmet. I really wanted to like it, but when your skull and the helmet fit like a oval peg in a round hole.... well, you know you just have to keep looking because its just not going to work.
> 
> After my last good crash where the bottom of my ear was nearly cut off (eight stitches to re-attach) I'm looking for an AM/CC full face. For me, hopefully the Super 2R is going to do the trick.


Nor sure if you were on the Super 2R thread, but just in case you weren't, it's not going to be ASTM 1952 certified- hence the reason I went ahead and ordered the MET.


----------



## PabloGT (Jun 22, 2014)

I already have a open face helmet I use on light trails and was planning on getting this for the more aggressive trails and bike parks, DH, etc. This would be my only FF helmet. The replies on here make me question whether it would be up to the job?


----------



## TwoTone (Jul 5, 2011)

PabloGT said:


> I already have a open face helmet I use on light trails and was planning on getting this for the more aggressive trails and bike parks, DH, etc. This would be my only FF helmet. The replies on here make me question whether it would be up to the job?


Why would you question that? It is ASTM-1952 certified, the only cert that tests the chin bar strength. There are plenty of FF helmets that people are using for Downhilling that aren't 1952 certified.

The Urge DownOmatic that kalkhoffpink loves isn't. Does it mean it's not safe- no, but who knows. To me if you're going to sell a FF helmet as a downhill helmet, why wouldn't you prove it's up to the job by getting it certified by the one cert that matters for ff helmets.


----------



## PabloGT (Jun 22, 2014)

Cool. Just wanted a bit of clarification before I take the plunge and purchase one. Thanks.


----------



## kalkhoffpink (Jul 31, 2010)

Well to me its all compromise.
I agree that a light FF helmet is the better choice while riding agressive tree lined trails or single tracks. It is simply a question of your local tracks.

Most of the times here in the western region of Germany we have three choices.

1. We drive to a local DH track and pedal up, up to 30 minutes with the FF put on the handlebars and than ride down in approx. 4 minutes with the FF on. We can do that 3-4 times and that´s it, after nearly 1000HM.

2. We start to a longer 30km AM tour, which includes longer uphills, and short trails or single tracks, which alternate with the uphills.

3. We drive to a bike park and have fun all day long, assisted by a lift for the uphill.

For case 1 the MET does not have any advantages, because the helmet is only necessary for the DH.

For case 3 I would definitely choose a "real" FF.

For case 2 it is difficult. Even with a Super 2R you would have to swap the chin guard 5-6x along the tour. I do not see that, because often the tracks change so fast and you would have to stop several times. And putting on the chin guard will take longer than lowering a seatpost...

Riding the whole tour with the MET would be an option, but the single tracks along the way are at least 20% of the whole tour. So 80% are hot and heavy.

So what would YOU do?

THIS IMHO is the right place for the MET:


----------



## TwoTone (Jul 5, 2011)

So first ride in today. SO you have some background, it's a 10.5 mile loop I try to ride as often as I can at lunch. So I'm pretty familiar with how I feel riding it with my old helmet.

It was around 80 degrees and 73% humidity- I'm on the east coast, felt like I was in a rain forest today.

So on to the helmet. As I initially said, the fit for me is great and I still feel that way after the ride.

As far as the ventilation- loved it. I assuming it's the front vents, but they did a great job of pulling air in- I could definitely feel on the downs.

I will say I think it was a little warmer on climbs, but too me, it was barely perceptible and worth the trade off to be in a FF helmet.

I didn't feel as though I was getting any 'rebreathing' that you can get on 'true' FF helmets. The visibility is excellent.

It may be because I'm used to motorcycle helmets, but for all practical purposes, I could*n't* feel the weight difference when actually riding.

Also, worked with my glasses perfectly.

All in all, very happy with it. One of the guys I ride with frequently, tried it and it's now on his b-day list.

The only thing I dislike and it has nothing to do with the helmet itself- I enjoyed using a water bottle and saddle bag on my short lunchtime rides.
With a FF, I'm back to a hydration pack full time.

Bolded is the edit


----------



## TwoTone (Jul 5, 2011)

kalkhoffpink said:


> Well to me its all compromise.
> I agree that a light FF helmet is the better choice while riding agressive tree lined trails or single tracks. It is simply a question of your local tracks.
> 
> Most of the times here in the western region of Germany we have three choices.
> ...


As said all personal preference. I look at my Garmin and I can going over 20mph on my XC riding in tree lined, rooty, rocky single track- one mistake could put me into a tree, rock etc...

That's the perfect place for a well ventilated, light FF helmet.


----------



## StevePodraza (Jun 29, 2006)

Wow it sounds like it might be my next helmet. I would like to see an approval in the US though. Thanks


----------



## TwoTone (Jul 5, 2011)

StevePodraza said:


> Wow it sounds like it might be my next helmet. I would like to see an approval in the US though. Thanks


I won't derail this thread, but as you saw in the other thread, the US cert is for lawyers and courtrooms since the helmet already passes stricter certs.


----------



## Bigb2000 (May 20, 2013)

Anybody selling this in the states?


----------



## evasive (Feb 18, 2005)

TwoTone said:


> I won't derail this thread, but as you saw in the other thread, the US cert is for lawyers and courtrooms since the helmet already passes stricter certs.


The other thread seemed to contain a certain amount of confusion regarding certification for sale (CPSC and CE) and testing standards (ASTM). I got the sense that a few posters didn't understand what ASTM is and does, and thought it was some weird EU agency.


----------



## TwoTone (Jul 5, 2011)

Bigb2000 said:


> Anybody selling this in the states?


Not yet- MET is supposedly working on a US distribution deal currently.


----------



## OldManBike (Apr 16, 2011)

TwoTone, now that you've had it a few weeks, are you still as happy with the Parachute? Or does your interest in the new Super mean that this one isn't working out for you?


----------



## 53119 (Nov 7, 2008)

definitely curious about the parachute but seems to not matter since ya cant get one here in the states anyway.


----------



## TwoTone (Jul 5, 2011)

OldManBike said:


> TwoTone, now that you've had it a few weeks, are you still as happy with the Parachute? Or does your interest in the new Super mean that this one isn't working out for you?


First and foremost I want a chin bar I can trust. Am very happy with the MET, and it's working fine. Where Bell could win me over is the fact that I can get a MIPS version. Also, instead of having 2 helmets, I could take the chin guard off for riding rail to trail type rides with my kids.

That is the only reason I'm following the Bell still, it's not because of any dissatisfaction with the Parachute.


----------



## TwoTone (Jul 5, 2011)

53119 said:


> definitely curious about the parachute but seems to not matter since ya cant get one here in the states anyway.


Then you aren't that curious, they aren't hard to get here.


----------



## StevePodraza (Jun 29, 2006)

so it sounds like the MET is coming to the US via TODSON dist, anymore news?


----------



## armourbl (May 5, 2012)

So my wife is getting into riding, very slowly at this point. Just a couple of demo rides. Last ride she went over the bars after grabbing too much front brake. I saw it happen and she landed right on her face. I was horrified. She managed to get out of it pretty good considering. Cut on her face from her sunglasses.

Because of that, and even my own fears of it happening to me someday (I've had my jaw broken before in a motorcycle crash) made me think to begin considering a FF helmet. I really really like what I'm seeing in the MET Parachute. I'm not turned off the by price at all.

Anyone buy from Hibike end up also needing to do a return? I'm worried about fit more than anything. My head seems to fit best in Specialized branded helmets (XC style). Tried a lot of others and none felt good. So I might have a weird head. For reference I wear a size large in Shoei dirt and street helmets. So oval shaped head, not round.

I could see myself wanting this helmet for all duty on the bike, since where I ride there is always tech or some face down hill with exposure. I already wear knee/shin and elbow/forearm guards regularly even when temp conditions are prohibitive to the added layers.

ben


----------



## rpearce1475 (Jan 24, 2015)

I have a very large, oval shaped head and my large MET fits me wonderfully. I'm still loving this helmet, it's incredibly light and well vented for a full face. Used it today for a 3 hr long ride in 75 degrees with Alabama humidity and lots of climbing, and it felt great the whole time. It also saved me from cutting up my face after my wheel washed on a bed of pine straw and I went down hard. It's replaced my half shell for everything but very tame riding. I can't speak for Hibike as I got mine from a Spanish online store (was $200 shipped thanks to the weak Euro), but I would not recommend them as they were super slow. I would be happy to answer any particular questions you have about the helmet, just ask.


----------



## armourbl (May 5, 2012)

rpearce1475 said:


> I have a very large, oval shaped head and my large MET fits me wonderfully. I'm still loving this helmet, it's incredibly light and well vented for a full face. Used it today for a 3 hr long ride in 75 degrees with Alabama humidity and lots of climbing, and it felt great the whole time. It also saved me from cutting up my face after my wheel washed on a bed of pine straw and I went down hard. It's replaced my half shell for everything but very tame riding. I can't speak for Hibike as I got mine from a Spanish online store (was $200 shipped thanks to the weak Euro), but I would not recommend them as they were super slow. I would be happy to answer any particular questions you have about the helmet, just ask.


Thanks for the info. I showed my wife the pics last night and took measurements of us both. I'd be right in the middle of a Large with a 60cm (23.5") and she'd be in the middle of a Medium with 56cm (22").

I live in Phoenix, Arizona, so hot rides are typical here, especially in the summer during which I normally ride at night.

I'll be pulling the trigger on getting two of these probably in about a week's time. Hibike doesn't have the Medium in stock right now in the color I'd want. Says 8 days until restock.

Really hoping these end up fitting well and aren't significantly hotter than my XC/All Mountain style helmet.

I could see this becoming the new trend to follow. No reason not to wear more protection as long as it doesn't hinder you. I've been wearing armor on my arms and legs for a couple of years and now my riding buddies are all doing it too. We have rocky trails, decomposed granite, shale, all kinds of things that can make a simple fall a very big deal here. I even carry some minor and major bleed type first aid stuff in my pack and have had to use it on myself and others several times.

ben


----------



## bhmax (Dec 7, 2010)

Medium long oval head here. Most helmets I've used that aren't specifically designed for a long oval head shape hit me pretty hard on the forehead. I usually have to sand down the foam a bit there on most helmets I've used. The medium parachute fits me great. Great ventilation. The advertisement of the sweat being run to the side of the face doesn't work great for me, and I'm not a fan of the straps that go towards the rear of the helmet that I've explained in another parachute thread.


----------



## armourbl (May 5, 2012)

Another good review of the helmet here. The Review | MET Parachute HES Fullface Helmet | Enduro Mountainbike Magazine

ben


----------



## armourbl (May 5, 2012)

bhmax said:


> Medium long oval head here. Most helmets I've used that aren't specifically designed for a long oval head shape hit me pretty hard on the forehead. I usually have to sand down the foam a bit there on most helmets I've used. The medium parachute fits me great. Great ventilation. The advertisement of the sweat being run to the side of the face doesn't work great for me, and I'm not a fan of the straps that go towards the rear of the helmet that I've explained in another parachute thread.


I've been using a Halo for about a year now and it solved all sweat in my eyes issues I had. I also made my helmet more comfortable as well.

Halo II Headband: Athletic Sweatbands for Men & Women

ben


----------



## bhmax (Dec 7, 2010)

Yeah I actually have a Halo and it does help. I forget to wear it when it's cooler so if I start to sweat enough my glasses start to get drips. The Halo definitely helps but here in the SE US during the summer once it gets full of sweat I'll start getting drops on the glasses again.


----------



## TwoTone (Jul 5, 2011)

I don't have a halo, but I will say the rubber sweat catcher in the MET does a great job on its own.


----------



## jazzanova (Jun 1, 2008)

bhmax said:


> Yeah I actually have a Halo and it does help. I forget to wear it when it's cooler so if I start to sweat enough my glasses start to get drips. The Halo definitely helps but here in the SE US during the summer once it gets full of sweat I'll start getting drops on the glasses again.


Bring a spare.
Anyway, how does the parachute fit comparing to a TLD A1 or D3?
Does anyone own them and can comment?
TLDs fits me really well.
POC or Bell Super 2r not so much.


----------



## rpearce1475 (Jan 24, 2015)

I have two Halos, one is the Halo 2 (simple elastic), which I wear with my half face. The other is the original Halo that is a legit, tie behind your head karate master headband. I wear the bandana Halo with my MET as I've found it 1) doesn't get moved out of the was as easily when putting on my helmet and 2) The sweat is drawn down to the tails on it, then drips from those onto the back of your neck (feels nice and can squeeze dry w/o removing helmet). Fit of the MET for me was similar to a TLD A1; I also cannot wear Bell Super 2R (what I was looking at before the MET), have tried on a TLD A1 and it was the most comfortable helmet I placed on my head, slightly better than the MET. I just don't wear a half face enough anymore to justify spending all that money on the A1


----------



## rpearce1475 (Jan 24, 2015)

armourbl said:


> I'll be pulling the trigger on getting two of these probably in about a week's time. Hibike doesn't have the Medium in stock right now in the color I'd want. Says 8 days until restock.
> 
> ben


Check out MET Parachute Mountain Bike Helmet | Merlin Cycles for the mediums (if they have the color you want), maybe a touch more expensive than Hibike but free shipping and it's fast too. I would highly recommend getting the white one as it really does help with heat (one of my buddies has a black and red one, he says my white one is noticeably cooler)


----------



## armourbl (May 5, 2012)

rpearce1475 said:


> Check out MET Parachute Mountain Bike Helmet | Merlin Cycles for the mediums (if they have the color you want), maybe a touch more expensive than Hibike but free shipping and it's fast too. I would highly recommend getting the white one as it really does help with heat (one of my buddies has a black and red one, he says my white one is noticeably cooler)


Hibike would be like $160. Not sure yet what shipping would be. Seems like the best price I've found anywhere.

ben


----------



## bhmax (Dec 7, 2010)

I got mine from Hibike a few months ago. However, on their Parachute page it now says, "No shipping to USA."


----------



## armourbl (May 5, 2012)

bhmax said:


> I got mine from Hibike a few months ago. However, on their Parachute page it now says, "No shipping to USA."


Now I see that. I wonder why. Dang It man, that sucks. I emailed them to see what they say.

ben


----------



## evasive (Feb 18, 2005)

Distributor pressure would be my guess. Hopefully that's a sign that they're closer to US distribution.


----------



## armourbl (May 5, 2012)

evasive said:


> Distributor pressure would be my guess. Hopefully that's a sign that they're closer to US distribution.


Perhaps, but that will also mean higher prices for us.

ben


----------



## armourbl (May 5, 2012)

Ok, that is weird. If you search Hibike without an account, the price listed is $150 Euros, and its says no shipping to USA. But, if you login to their site with an account, the price goes up to $178 Euros, and no mention of shipping restriction. That would be $194 Dollars, plus another $25 in shipping, which puts it right in the same area as others for price.

This is taking the wind out of my sails...sad face.

ben


----------



## TwoTone (Jul 5, 2011)

armourbl said:


> Ok, that is weird. If you search Hibike without an account, the price listed is $150 Euros, and its says no shipping to USA. But, if you login to their site with an account, the price goes up to $178 Euros, and no mention of shipping restriction. That would be $194 Dollars, plus another $25 in shipping, which puts it right in the same area as others for price.
> 
> This is taking the wind out of my sails...sad face.
> 
> ben


The helmet is worth the trouble. I paid about $225 shipped from Hibike and would do it again without hesitation. Great helmet.


----------



## armourbl (May 5, 2012)

TwoTone said:


> The helmet is worth the trouble. I paid about $225 shipped from Hibike and would do it again without hesitation. Great helmet.


I don't doubt it. I'm still getting one either way. I just need a good source that has both a Medium and Large white in stock so I can order. I need two of them.

ben


----------



## Harryman (Jun 14, 2011)

FWIW, I have a Giro shaped head, and have a med Parachute that fits me well. It is a snug fit and minimal padding for a firm feel. The little sweat strip actually works, I thought it was gimmicky at first, but it's helpful, especially with a full face helmet.

I bought it here, in person, but they might ship. Fantastic shop and staff. 
Bici da corsa, Vendita biciclette, Biciclette bimbo, Biciclette Pinarello, Bici Cannondale, Biclette da corsa usate, Bici Specialized, Biciclette in offerta, Occasioni bici da corsa

I really like it, and wear it on more technical rides, not everyday although it would be wise.

Pos: Good coverage and vents. It has a real chinguard with nice interior padding, you'd have a tough time collapsing it. Good quality build.

Cons: More coverage means it's hotter, not up around the crown of your head with those vents, but your ears, cheeks and jaw don't get much direct airflow, so it's a warmer helmet to wear. I'd say @10-15% warmer, so it's not a deal killer, but it is warmer.

Also, if you haven't worn a full face helmet before keep in mind it is a different experience. Normal helmets feel like they are simply sitting on top of your head, you will feel like you are stuffed inside this one with just a scrawny neck sticking out. All wrapped up also equals less peripheral vision. You also get into the glasses vs goggles question. It's just part of the deal.

The Bell is a great idea for general riding I think, and I could see also having one for mid summer heat, but this is a burlier solution that I'm happy with.


----------



## rpearce1475 (Jan 24, 2015)

Harryman said:


> FWIW, I have a Giro shaped head, and have a med Parachute that fits me well. It is a snug fit and minimal padding for a firm feel. The little sweat strip actually works, I thought it was gimmicky at first, but it's helpful, especially with a full face helmet.
> 
> I bought it here, in person, but they might ship. Fantastic shop and staff.
> Bici da corsa, Vendita biciclette, Biciclette bimbo, Biciclette Pinarello, Bici Cannondale, Biclette da corsa usate, Bici Specialized, Biciclette in offerta, Occasioni bici da corsa
> ...


I've found from talking to friends who have one that the Bell is both heavier and not as well ventilated as the MET, despite the MET seeming more substantial


----------



## Abagrizzli (May 28, 2012)

The reason for Parachute not being sold to US is the demand from MET to stop selling it due to the risk of potential law suit, while the helmet haven't got its US certification yet... The demand went from MET headquarters to ALL of MET distributors, and from them - to all resellers and retailers. So as far as I can see, the only way to get this helmet to US is to find a seller that can ignore that demand from some reason.


----------



## armourbl (May 5, 2012)

Harryman said:


> I bought it here, in person, but they might ship. Fantastic shop and staff.
> Bici da corsa, Vendita biciclette, Biciclette bimbo, Biciclette Pinarello, Bici Cannondale, Biclette da corsa usate, Bici Specialized, Biciclette in offerta, Occasioni bici da corsa


Thanks for that info. I just ordered. If I got the currency conversion right, it should be $205 shipped. I ordered it and they showed no shipping charges. Cross your fingers for me. Just got one for me. Wife says she isn't ready quite yet.

ben


----------



## rpearce1475 (Jan 24, 2015)

Abagrizzli said:


> The reason for Parachute not being sold to US is the demand from MET to stop selling it due to the risk of potential law suit, while the helmet haven't got its US certification yet... The demand went from MET headquarters to ALL of MET distributors, and from them - to all resellers and retailers. So as far as I can see, the only way to get this helmet to US is to find a seller that can ignore that demand from some reason.


Yeah Todson announced a few days ago they're going to start distributing it to the US for, wait for it, $300. So $100 more than it is to get it shipped from Europe. WTF seriously?


----------



## Ipe (Jan 28, 2014)

Do you have a link to that Todson announcement?


----------



## rpearce1475 (Jan 24, 2015)

It was an email, but I've posted the text from it below.

Also, the contact info mentioned is: [email protected]

MET HELMETS
Incoming Stock Availability
MET helmets are nearly here! Contact us now to find our where your local dealer is and to get yourself one of this amazing helmets.

IN-STOCK THIS MONTH

MTB:
Parachute ($299 MSRP), the world-leading full-face helmet.
Veleno ($150 MSRP), our cross-country helmet.
Terra ($99 MSRP), our entry-level sport model.

ROAD:
Stradivarius ($219 MSRP), the world-class race lid worn by the MTN-Qhubeka team.
Estro ($150 MSRP), our competition level race model.


----------



## armourbl (May 5, 2012)

I got my shipping notice from Ciclimattio.com. Ordered on Sunday night, should be here by next Monday according to tracking information. $200 and free shipping. Get them while the getting is good, me thinks...

Now pray for me that it fits...LOL

ben


----------



## Katz (Jan 29, 2012)

Harryman said:


> I bought it here, in person, but they might ship. Fantastic shop and staff.
> Bici da corsa, Vendita biciclette, Biciclette bimbo, Biciclette Pinarello, Bici Cannondale, Biclette da corsa usate, Bici Specialized, Biciclette in offerta, Occasioni bici da corsa





armourbl said:


> I got my shipping notice from Ciclimattio.com. Ordered on Sunday night, should be here by next Monday according to tracking information. $200 and free shipping. Get them while the getting is good, me thinks...


Just placed an order. Been looking for a good deal on one of these helmets. Thanks guys.


----------



## armourbl (May 5, 2012)

Katz said:


> Just placed an order. Been looking for a good deal on one of these helmets. Thanks guys.


If mine doesn't end up fitting, I might have a good deal available for some lucky person. I think I have 15 days to do a return, and must pay shipping back.

ben


----------



## Katz (Jan 29, 2012)

Seems something happened/changed at Ciclimattio.com. armourbl received the shipping notice within a couple of days after placing his order. I placed mine 3 days ago and still nothing. The order status says "Paid" and hasn't changed. 

I'll give it a couple more days before I contact them to see what's up.


----------



## Harryman (Jun 14, 2011)

Cool, I hope it works out for you guys. It's a legit shop, with big brick and mortar and also a good sized online operation. 

Katz, if you get stymied, I think I still have the owners contact info, he's a good guy. PM me.


----------



## armourbl (May 5, 2012)

Katz said:


> Seems something happened/changed at Ciclimattio.com. armourbl received the shipping notice within a couple of days after placing his order. I placed mine 3 days ago and still nothing. The order status says "Paid" and hasn't changed.
> 
> I'll give it a couple more days before I contact them to see what's up.


Well, I can say that I thought they would process my order faster than they did. I ordered on Sunday night and they didn't send shipping info until Tuesday. Maybe you just didn't get in before their normal processing time or something.

It is Europe, they are more relaxed in general than us 'mericans.

ben


----------



## Katz (Jan 29, 2012)

Harryman said:


> Cool, I hope it works out for you guys. It's a legit shop, with big brick and mortar and also a good sized online operation.
> 
> Katz, if you get stymied, I think I still have the owners contact info, he's a good guy. PM me.





armourbl said:


> Well, I can say that I thought they would process my order faster than they did. I ordered on Sunday night and they didn't send shipping info until Tuesday. Maybe you just didn't get in before their normal processing time or something.
> 
> It is Europe, they are more relaxed in general than us 'mericans.
> 
> ben


Thanks for the info, guys. It's already weekend over there and it's possible it didn't get processed in time.

Harryman, I'll PM you if I haven't heard anything from them by mid-week. Thanks!


----------



## Katz (Jan 29, 2012)

Got shipping notice this morning, though no tracking number yet. Thanks for the help, guys!

*EDIT:* Got a Fedex tracking # on Tuesday morning so it's all good.


----------



## armourbl (May 5, 2012)

Tracking showed that mine was supposed to be delivered on Monday. It also showed that the package was at the local sort facility where I live on Sunday night. I waited all day Monday, even saw the FedEx guy at one point, but no delivery. Then tracking showed no estimated date for delivery.

I was out all day today riding. (wanted to be trying my new helmet that didn't arrive). While I was out, FedEx attempted delivery. Looks like they will require a signature just so you know. Will need to post the wife at home all day tomorrow.

ben


----------



## Fluidworks (Oct 3, 2008)

Anyone with a big head wearing one? I'm about a 62-62.5cm, which is the limit for most brands. I can't try before I buy obviously.


----------



## rpearce1475 (Jan 24, 2015)

I'm a 61.5 inch head, wear the large and I have to tighten down the back band quite a bit to get it snug. If you get one from abroad and it doesn't fit, you can sell it for exactly what you paid for it on Pinkbike. Hell, they're selling for $30ish more than the standard $200 on Pinkbike right now, so you could even make a few bucks


----------



## Katz (Jan 29, 2012)

armourbl said:


> Tracking showed that mine was supposed to be delivered on Monday. It also showed that the package was at the local sort facility where I live on Sunday night. I waited all day Monday, even saw the FedEx guy at one point, but no delivery. Then tracking showed no estimated date for delivery.
> 
> I was out all day today riding. (wanted to be trying my new helmet that didn't arrive). While I was out, FedEx attempted delivery. Looks like they will require a signature just so you know. Will need to post the wife at home all day tomorrow.
> 
> ben


Thanks for the heads up Ben. I'm having mine delivered to a mailbox service in town so I should be good, unless Fedex demands my signature.


----------



## armourbl (May 5, 2012)

Proof of life. Box has arrived. Too bad I'm stuck at work.

Ben


----------



## Mountain Cycle Shawn (Jan 19, 2004)

I'd like someone who has the older lighter style to compare it with the new one. I have the older Parachute and love it. I don't even notice the extra weight compared to a non FF helmet. If this were true for the new one, I'd buy one.


----------



## Mountain Cycle Shawn (Jan 19, 2004)

Also, I'm wondering what it's like to wear the new one without those cheek pads? I'm thinking I might not like those.


----------



## Harryman (Jun 14, 2011)

You get two thicknesses in those pads, I swapped out to the thinner ones, they just make contact with my face. I suppose you could ride without them if you preferred, although I think you'd be sacrificing some protection in doing so.


----------



## armourbl (May 5, 2012)

I finally got home. Of course, went straight the box on the counter. First impressions are as follows:

-- Packaged very nicely. Comes with a helmet draw-string bag with a mesh bottom so the helmet can air out when stowed away. Of course, the extra cheek pads, and the camera mount.
-- Helmet is quality construction. A mix of glossy, satin, and mat finishes on the exterior. Every thing is well assembled.
-- Fit! It fits! Thank God it fits. The adjustable cradle has a lot of adjustment in it. It clicks when tightening, but doesn't click when loosening.
-- The chin strap is a thinner nylon than I was anticipating, but adequate and comfortable. I like the retention snap as well to keep the excess tidy after cinching it down. I don't mind the double-d ring setup as I'm used to after riding motorcycles for 20 years and it provide easy adjustment.
-- Around the ears things are a little weird. Not a bad weird, just different. The rear portion of the chin strap "V" actually goes over the lower rear portion of my ears rather than behind them as I would have expected. I messed with it just a little and it didn't appear that I could adjust this in any way. The portion that lays across my ear is padded and I realized that I don't actually find it uncomfortable. I don't believe it would interfere with ear bud headphones either. I'm not sure if it was part of the intended design or not, but the rear part of the strap actually goes from the helmet mounting point and over the adjustable cradle. I checked my other helmet (Specialized Tactic II) and the strap is not oriented like this, but instead completely independent from the cradle. Either way, once everything is tightened and secure, the helmet is comfortable in these areas.
-- I did find the helmet more comfortable while wearing my Halo head band. To use this, I have open the adjustable cradle completely loose, then rotate the helmet on from the rear to prevent the head band from being pushed out of position as I put the helmet on.
-- Just wearing it in the house briefly I can see that it will be warmer than my other helmet, but that is to be expected some given the coverage. I don't think it will be a big issue on the trail except on the hottest of days combined with the slowest of climbs. There appears to be ample venting.
-- I have what I think is a pretty big head and yet the cheek pads the came installed fit me perfectly.
-- The visor dips into your field of view in the lowest position and will work to block the sun from your eyes. In the highest position is disappeared from the field of view.
-- So far I don't think the chin bar will interfere with my field of view, but that could be because I'm used to wearing dirt bike helmets.
-- The camera mount fits the helmet perfectly. It joins together in two halves with a single allen-head screw hidden under the padding that is secured with Velcro. It is generic in nature with a flat surface on top that can be used to mount your camera hardware. It does seem to me that it's mounting point is too far to the rear and will require you to have some height for the camera to get a clear view ahead.
-- I need to figure out how to mount a light to the top for my night rides. Maybe using the camera mount, maybe not.

I'm not sure if I will think of anything else or not. Hope this helps someone out there thinking of getting the helmet.

ben


----------



## Katz (Jan 29, 2012)

Excellent review. Looking forward to getting mine!

I got a call from some Fedex dude in Missouri (central dispatch center or something, I presume). Asked me what was inside the package, what it's made of, etc, said he needs the info to forward to the U.S. Custom.


----------



## rpearce1475 (Jan 24, 2015)

Excellent review! I think you will be surprised by the air flow of the MET once you're out on the trail. Mine is definitely hotter than my half dome when I'm standing still, but when moving it is noticeably cooler due to all the vents.


----------



## Mountain Cycle Shawn (Jan 19, 2004)

I just ordered a medium black/red from Merlin Cycles. $228.26 shipped to California.


----------



## rpearce1475 (Jan 24, 2015)

Did 28.5 miles of cross country riding with some long climbs and a few descents thrown in today with the MET. It was 70 degrees with typical Alabama humidity, and I was never the slightest bit hot the entire time, for any of you worried about the venting of the helmet.


----------



## Mountain Cycle Shawn (Jan 19, 2004)

rpearce1475 said:


> Did 28.5 miles of cross country riding with some long climbs and a few descents thrown in today with the MET. It was 70 degrees with typical Alabama humidity, and I was never the slightest bit hot the entire time, for any of you worried about the venting of the helmet.


Good to hear. The hottest I'll ride in is 90, but it's dry in So. Cal. I probably should have bought the white one, but the black/red is so nice looking.


----------



## rpearce1475 (Jan 24, 2015)

One of my buddies here has the black/red one (he's the one that originally told me about these helmets), and while it is a bit too hot for long rides in the summer, it's fine almost all the rest of the time according to him. And he sweats like a stuck pig so I think you'll be fine. Where are you in SoCal? I may be moving to SD in twoish years


----------



## Mountain Cycle Shawn (Jan 19, 2004)

^ I'm in Ventura county. And, I don't sweat at all. At least it doesn't accumulate on me, so I think it will be fine.


----------



## TwoTone (Jul 5, 2011)

rpearce1475 said:


> Did 28.5 miles of cross country riding with some long climbs and a few descents thrown in today with the MET. It was 70 degrees with typical Alabama humidity, and I was never the slightest bit hot the entire time, for any of you worried about the venting of the helmet.


It's nice to finally getting others validating what I said last year. I ride mine in East Coast humidity and I'm completely comfortable.


----------



## Mountain Cycle Shawn (Jan 19, 2004)

TwoTone said:


> It's nice to finally getting others validating what I said last year. I ride mine in East Coast humidity and I'm completely comfortable.


The newer version on a hot summer day?


----------



## armourbl (May 5, 2012)

*ride review*

So I got to ride with my helmet yesterday. Did a local trail that I'm very familiar with, has some good long climbs and descents. Not much tech. There are screen shots below from Strava for the ride.

Temps started in low 70's, got close to 80 by the time we were done. There was a slight breeze that was refreshing at times, but on the leeward side of the hills the air was still. This is Phoenix, so no shade at all on the trails. You are in the sun pretty much the entire time. I felt like crap, not my usual level of energy, but the times recorded reflected that I rode pretty good.

The helmet performed good overall. It was comfortable, and honestly at times I completely forgot I was wearing a full face helmet. I was only reminded by the looks I'd get from hikers and other bikers. I couldn't quite tell if they were intrigued by it or just had a poor opinion on the merits of it on a trail like this where speed is probably your only exposure to risk.

I did feel warm at times. Nothing too excessive, and I'm kind of used to it since I suit up so much for my rides. Never felt overheated, but I could see where a hot day could be challenging in this helmet. I never took the helmet off during this ride. I even left it on at the end of the ride so I could get some quick photos before I loaded up.

As noted, the venting works very well. I could really feel the air moving through the helmet when I could get some momentum up or the breeze gusted in my direction. I may try a ride without my headband to see if it helps reduce the heat inside.

Only time will tell for sure as the temperature rises more. It gets hot here. Our night rides can be in the upper 90's. Dry heat or not, it gets hot here. I may have to use my regular helmet on during the hotter months, at least on trails I know are more tame.

ben


----------



## TwoTone (Jul 5, 2011)

Mountain Cycle Shawn said:


> The newer version on a hot summer day?


Yes I started riding in it August of last year. Had some hot for us, humid rides in MD.


----------



## YRG (Feb 26, 2012)

armourbl said:


> The helmet performed good overall. It was comfortable, and honestly at times I completely forgot I was wearing a full face helmet. I was only reminded by the looks I'd get from hikers and other bikers. I couldn't quite tell if they were intrigued by it or just had a poor opinion on the merits of it on a trail like this where speed is probably your only exposure to risk.
> 
> ben


Been there and done that. You were not wearing a full face helmet (half lid with nasty chin bar). I wear an non full face when I accept the extra risk for comfort and pack a legit full face otherwise. Helmets only "perform" on impact. The met is little different than any other good half lid. Don't have an unwarranted false sense of security.


----------



## TwoTone (Jul 5, 2011)

YRG said:


> Been there and done that. You were not wearing a full face helmet (half lid with nasty chin bar). I wear an non full face when I accept the extra risk for comfort and pack a legit full face otherwise. Helmets only "perform" on impact. The met is little different than any other good half lid. Don't have an unwarranted false sense of security.


Do you have a clue as to what you're talking about? Do you even know what the ASTM-F1952 certification is?


----------



## jazzanova (Jun 1, 2008)

YRG said:


> Been there and done that. You were not wearing a full face helmet (half lid with nasty chin bar). I wear an non full face when I accept the extra risk for comfort and pack a legit full face otherwise. Helmets only "perform" on impact. The met is little different than any other good half lid. Don't have an unwarranted false sense of security.


This helmet passed chin strength test for full face helmet. There are many other "legit" full face helmets which do not meet this requirement...


----------



## Katz (Jan 29, 2012)

TwoTone said:


> Do you have a clue as to what you're talking about? Do you even know what the ASTM-F1952 certification is?


His comment "half lid with nasty chin bar" makes me think he's talking about the old Parachute.


----------



## armourbl (May 5, 2012)

Katz said:


> His comment "half lid with nasty chin bar" makes me think he's talking about the old Parachute.


Must be talking about the old helmet. It is Met's fault for keeping the old name.

ben


----------



## OldManBike (Apr 16, 2011)

armourbl said:


> Must be talking about the old helmet. It is Met's fault for keeping the old name.


Maybe. You'd think the first 80 posts in this thread might have clued him in though.


----------



## matadorCE (Jun 26, 2013)

I'm really interested in this helmet now, specially since I've tried on the Super 2R and I just didn't like how it fit at all. My A1 fits great, but if I want to push myself a bit more while riding then a full face would make me feel more comfortable.


----------



## TwoTone (Jul 5, 2011)

armourbl said:


> Must be talking about the old helmet. It is Met's fault for keeping the old name.
> 
> ben


In the age of the internet, it's not MET's fault but his for being a tool.

Seriously, a 2 sec google search brings up the new one.


----------



## armourbl (May 5, 2012)

TwoTone said:


> In the age of the internet, it's not MET's fault but his for being a tool.
> 
> Seriously, a 2 sec google search brings up the new one.


I get it. I'm just saying people who remember the issues with the original might not think long enough to realized that maybe they redesigned it. Let me be clear. I was not defending that guy at all. Like someone said, plenty of info in this thread. What an idiot.

ben


----------



## Katz (Jan 29, 2012)

Got mine today. Yay!

My head is around 23-1/8" (58.7cm) right above my eyebrows so I got a large to be safe. Plenty of adjustment. I have big ears and getting them past the straps is a bit uncomfortable but once it's on, it fits me very well.

I basically echo armourbl's initial impressions. Very happy with the purchase.


----------



## Steel Calf (Feb 5, 2010)

*Black Helmet hotter than white one??*



rpearce1475 said:


> I would highly recommend getting the white one as it really does help with heat (one of my buddies has a black and red one, he says my white one is noticeably cooler)


*That's an interresting assessment. Maybe you wanna elaborate on this?*

I was thinking about that big time and agree 100% that a black helmet will get much hotter on the surface than a white one. However I came to the conclusion as there is a thick layer of insulation (the actual styrofoam) between that outer plastic shell and your head the temperature of the plastic shouldn't affect the inside felt heat at all?!

*Anyone else willing to comment on that? I'm about to order the MET and will sure take the white one if strong arguments come up!*


----------



## Steel Calf (Feb 5, 2010)

*Ok I gonna answer my own question regarding the black vs. white helmet with a good quote from an older thread here:*

http://forums.mtbr.com/apparel-protection/would-black-helmet-create-more-heat-433988.html

"_Is a dark colored helmet hotter? For all practical purposes I'd say no. The shell of the helmet would get slightly hotter from sunlight, but the lighter colored foam padding effectively insulates your head from any heat absorbed by the thin shell. The foam acts as insulation for your head, which also keeps your body heat from escaping. So in my opinion the number of vents is more critical in keeping your head cool than the color. Your body is putting out way more heat than a dark helmet shell could ever absorb._"

*and another quote here:*

_"Will a darker outer casing absorb more heat than a lighter casing? absolutely. but because the foam under it is not a conductor of heat the only effect will be the exterior of the darker one will be hotter to the touch. it will in no way affect the temperature inside the helmet."
_

However I hereby speculate that the styrofoam may age faster on a dark helmet for people who leave their helmet lying around in the sun for extened periods as the hot plastic shell is in direct contact with the styrofoam thus making it age faster (?)


----------



## rpearce1475 (Jan 24, 2015)

Also worth noting is that the cooler the exterior of the helmet, the easier it will draw heat away from your head, so you may see some difference there. Maybe it is just placebo effect, but I liked the look of the white one anyways so it was a no brainer for me


----------



## armourbl (May 5, 2012)

Had another ride last night with the new helmet. Was late evening, sunset ride. Finished in time to not need my lights. Again, a loop I'm familiar with, but this one had some tech. Wind was blowing a bit, head wind at times, and still air in some spots. Temps were low 80's, but comfortable.

I actually did the best I've ever done on this loop. Had personal records on all but 4 segments, and on those had 2nd best.

I'm really liking this helmet a lot. I'm barely reminded that it is a full face helmet when riding, mainly because I notice the chin bar when reaching for the bite valve on my hydration pack. It stays put, doesn't wiggle on bumps or drops, and never have to adjust it during my ride.

I've decided that I now look at other riders and wonder how can they ride without this level of protection. I feel like the cool guy, smart guy.

Went without the Halo head band this time, and did have a little sweat run down into my eye brows. The helmet felt cooler without the head band, but sweat management will be necessary once the real summer heat arrives.

For my helmet light, I ended using the Met camera mount that comes with the helmet, and I modified one of my spare GoPro fittings. I cut off one end to make a square face, then drilled a hole in it. I threaded the appropriate size screw that fits my light into the mount, then cut off the head of the screw and screwed it into the light. I used a little blue Loctite to ensure it stays secure.

ben


----------



## Harryman (Jun 14, 2011)

> I may have to use my regular helmet on during the hotter months, at least on trails I know are more tame.


Yeah, that's what I do, I pick and choose. Although, when I switch back to a regular lid I feel like I'm driving without a seatbelt on.

Glad you're liking it.


----------



## matadorCE (Jun 26, 2013)

I'm seriously wanting to order this helmet, but it seems I'm in betwern sizes and that makes me nervous. My head measures 58-58.5cm, so I dont know if the large would be too big or the medium too small. I'd rather not get an ill-fitting helmet, so if any of you guys that have one could help me out with some info about how the helmet fits I'd greatly appreciate.


----------



## Abagrizzli (May 28, 2012)

Parachute has a retaining system, which allows quite a wide range of fitting. Anyway, I'm at 58 cm using M. It's tight, but I like the snug fit.


----------



## Saul Lumikko (Oct 23, 2012)

My head is 58 cm, and when fitting the Parachute at a shop I did adjust it down from the largest setting. 

Of course there's more to helmet fit than just the circumference of the head. The shape of your head is much more relevant. (Of course even the right shape helmet must also be the right size, but in that regard manufacturers seem quite accurate.)


----------



## matadorCE (Jun 26, 2013)

I appreciate the inputs. I'm leaning towards the S/M but I'm concerned that the shell itself might be too small. For example, I've tried on the Super 2R and was dead in between sizes; the medium felt like it fit well but the shell didn't come down far enough down the sides of my head while the large felt like I was wearing a spaghetti strainer. I use a TLD A1 M/L which fits me perfectly as far as size of the shell and shape.


----------



## Abagrizzli (May 28, 2012)

Same here - had Bell Super L, which was like a bowl on my head moving around, and M was too small. I also have TLD A1 M/L which fits me perfectly, and Met Parachute M, which fits me tight and perfect also. Tried the L-size - I think it's too loose for me. The head goes in easier, but the fit even with the cheek pads allows the helmet to move side to side around my head when holding the beak, which is the ultimate test for correct sizing. 

Now, concerning the coverage - the lid itself quite large, so there is no problems with coverage, as far as I concerned.


----------



## Mountain Cycle Shawn (Jan 19, 2004)

I'd do a large if I were 58.5. I'm right in the middle of medium and its a little tight getting it on. There's a lot of room to adjust it down in the back and it has the d ring strap to tighten it more. My girlfriend is smaller than a medium and it will tighten down on her head.


----------



## matadorCE (Jun 26, 2013)

Abagrizzli said:


> Same here - had Bell Super L, which was like a bowl on my head moving around, and M was too small. I also have TLD A1 M/L which fits me perfectly, and Met Parachute M, which fits me tight and perfect also. Tried the L-size - I think it's too loose for me. The head goes in easier, but the fit even with the cheek pads allows the helmet to move side to side around my head when holding the beak, which is the ultimate test for correct sizing.
> 
> Now, concerning the coverage - the lid itself quite large, so there is no problems with coverage, as far as I concerned.


Cool, thanks for the info! I definitely prefer a snug fit for a full face, similar to how a motorcycle helmet should fit since in case of a crash you don't wan it to slide or come off.


----------



## Abagrizzli (May 28, 2012)

matadorCE said:


> Cool, thanks for the info! I definitely prefer a snug fit for a full face, similar to how a motorcycle helmet should fit since in case of a crash you don't wan it to slide or come off.


Exactly!


----------



## 779334 (Oct 10, 2014)

Mountain Cycle Shawn said:


> I'd do a large if I were 58.5. I'm right in the middle of medium and its a little tight getting it on. There's a lot of room to adjust it down in the back and it has the d ring strap to tighten it more. My girlfriend is smaller than a medium and it will tighten down on her head.


Pury


----------



## ricerooster (Mar 13, 2013)

Anyone have problems with the forehead gel pad? Mine only touches the sides of my forehead leaving a gap in the middle...

Sent from my SM-N900P using Tapatalk


----------



## Elbastardo (Oct 30, 2014)

Does anyone have the MET Parabellum, and how does that fit compare to the Parachute? I have a Parabellum and love it, but want a Parachute for more ff protection.


----------



## TheKaiser (Feb 5, 2014)

matadorCE said:


> Cool, thanks for the info! I definitely prefer a snug fit for a full face, similar to how a motorcycle helmet should fit since in case of a crash you don't wan it to slide or come off.


There is some more info on sizing and fit in this article which just posted, comparing the Parachute to the Bell Super...Sounds like they liked both the internal harness and the cheek pad adjustments:

Bell Super 2R vs MET Parachute helmets - BikeRadar


----------



## matadorCE (Jun 26, 2013)

Now that I'm finally ready to purchase a Parachute, it's out of stock on bike discount with at least a six week lead time. I wonder if this is because all new colors are coming or what.


----------



## Elbastardo (Oct 30, 2014)

matadorCE said:


> Now that I'm finally ready to purchase a Parachute, it's out of stock on bike discount with at least a six week lead time. I wonder if this is because all new colors are coming or what.


They have some on eBay from a U.S.-based seller for 195.


----------



## Jerome (Dec 21, 2003)

matadorCE said:


> Now that I'm finally ready to purchase a Parachute, it's out of stock on bike discount with at least a six week lead time. I wonder if this is because all new colors are coming or what.


Try hibike.com That's where I got mine for same price as bike-discount.


----------



## bhmax (Dec 7, 2010)

Anyone know an online place to get replacement cheek pads? Or does anyone want to sell their thicker set of pads they don't need?


----------



## matadorCE (Jun 26, 2013)

Jerome said:


> Try hibike.com That's where I got mine for same price as bike-discount.


It won't even let me order it because of the 'no shipping to the USA' thing but thanks for the suggestion.


----------



## Jerome (Dec 21, 2003)

matadorCE said:


> It won't even let me order it because of the 'no shipping to the USA' thing but thanks for the suggestion.


Yes, they do. I've just checked in the scrollbar. USA is here.


----------



## armourbl (May 5, 2012)

When I was considering ordering from hi.bike I emailed them and they said they could do the order outside of their online system. Found a better price, so I went with another supplier.

ben


----------



## mattwright999 (Jun 25, 2014)

armourbl said:


> When I was considering ordering from hi.bike I emailed them and they said they could do the order outside of their online system. Found a better price, so I went with another supplier.
> 
> ben


Who?


----------



## Jerome (Dec 21, 2003)

*For the doubters...*

Check upper right corner.


----------



## ricerooster (Mar 13, 2013)

I got mine from Merlin Cycles from the UK. I was surprise how quickly it got to SD...

Sent from my SM-N900P using Tapatalk


----------



## Gogs1977 (Nov 12, 2013)

I'm looking to buy a parachute but I'm between sizes over 58 but under 59 anyone any advise similar problem


----------



## rpearce1475 (Jan 24, 2015)

Gogs1977 said:


> I'm looking to buy a parachute but I'm between sizes over 58 but under 59 anyone any advise similar problem


Dude literally look 6 or so posts above you in this thread...


----------



## matadorCE (Jun 26, 2013)

So Art's Cyclery has started carrying the Parachute. It's $300 but maybe more retailers will start carrying it too and the prices might come down.


----------



## Mountain Cycle Shawn (Jan 19, 2004)

That's expensive!


----------



## matadorCE (Jun 26, 2013)

Mountain Cycle Shawn said:


> That's expensive!


Indeed, but if anyone is dead set on getting one with the ability to return it then at least there is a good US retailer carrying it.


----------



## jbella (Dec 22, 2005)

Is anyone using the Parachute with glasses instead of goggles? I wear glasses (Adidas Evileye with prescription) when riding, but glasses and fullface helmets have previously not been a good combination for me. But I'm hoping I can use a Parachute with glasses instead of goggles, due to heat..


----------



## TwoTone (Jul 5, 2011)

jbella said:


> Is anyone using the Parachute with glasses instead of goggles? I wear glasses (Adidas Evileye with prescription) when riding, but glasses and fullface helmets have previously not been a good combination for me. But I'm hoping I can use a Parachute with glasses instead of goggles, due to heat..


I don't have any problem wearing my glasses with mine.


----------



## Harryman (Jun 14, 2011)

I'm using glasses without an issue.


----------



## Mountain Cycle Shawn (Jan 19, 2004)

Sunglasses, not a problem.


----------



## jbella (Dec 22, 2005)

Hmm.. then I'm out of arguments for not buying... =)


----------



## PabloGT (Jun 22, 2014)

Glasses here to, with quite a wide frame to them. Also use Oakley OTG goggles over them when the conditions require and it all fits fine.


----------



## Speedster (Nov 30, 2006)

jbella said:


> Is anyone using the Parachute with glasses instead of goggles? I wear glasses (Adidas Evileye with prescription) when riding, but glasses and fullface helmets have previously not been a good combination for me. But I'm hoping I can use a Parachute with glasses instead of goggles, due to heat..


My buddy tried all angles to get his Rudys to fit but no luck. Width ok but arms were too long binding at rear. Prob odd shaped melon. Mine Rudys (sx) fit fine.


----------



## OldManBike (Apr 16, 2011)

Pinkbike review:

MET Parachute - Review - Pinkbike

Nice photos, lame review.


----------



## evasive (Feb 18, 2005)

^ had the same opinion.


----------



## Mountain Cycle Shawn (Jan 19, 2004)

They could have explained the dial adjuster, and to me it's a good looking helmet. Other than that, not bad for a small article.


----------



## gpgalanis (Apr 7, 2015)

Hi guys. Since I have a rather big head I will definitely go for the biggest size but since I don't feel that comfortable wearing a full face I wanted to ask you about the actual feeling of the MET. Does it feel like a full face or like a regular helmet with an extra chin guard attached?


----------



## Mountain Cycle Shawn (Jan 19, 2004)

gpgalanis said:


> Hi guys. Since I have a rather big head I will definitely go for the biggest size but since I don't feel that comfortable wearing a full face I wanted to ask you about the actual feeling of the MET. Does it feel like a full face or like a regular helmet with an extra chin guard attached?


It feels like an open face helmet. But, the full face portion is in your field of view. I didn't like the thick cheek pads up against my face, so I use the thinner ones that are supplied.


----------



## gpgalanis (Apr 7, 2015)

Thank you. Do the thin pads get in contact with your face all the time?


----------



## Mountain Cycle Shawn (Jan 19, 2004)

They touch my cheeks with very light pressure. The thick ones pushed my cheeks up like a chipmunk.


----------



## gpgalanis (Apr 7, 2015)

OK. Thank you. I am trying to make a decision but it is difficult since I can't try it before I order it.


----------



## mtnbkrmike (Mar 26, 2015)

gpgalanis said:


> OK. Thank you. I am trying to make a decision but it is difficult since I can't try it before I order it.


None of my business but isn't fit the most important issue?


----------



## gpgalanis (Apr 7, 2015)

Yes it is. But since I can't find it anywhere to try it before I buy it I am trying to shape my opinion based on people's feedback.

Worst case scenario I won't buy it. Best case scenario I will buy it from an online store that has free return shipping.


----------



## Mountain Cycle Shawn (Jan 19, 2004)

mtnbkrmike said:


> None of my business but isn't fit the most important issue?


Listen mommy, do we need to have a talk? Haha!


----------



## mtnbkrmike (Mar 26, 2015)

Mountain Cycle Shawn said:


> Listen mommy, do we need to have a talk? Haha!


Haha. I'll do my best to stfu in the future.


----------



## Harryman (Jun 14, 2011)

> I didn't like the thick cheek pads up against my face, so I use the thinner ones that are supplied.


Same.

They didn't shove my cheeks around like a chipmunk, it's likely because I look like a supermodel.  However, I found the thinner ones allowed a little more air in, which was welcome.


----------



## gpgalanis (Apr 7, 2015)

Does the black one feel much hotter than the white one?


----------



## Harryman (Jun 14, 2011)

Does someone here have both?


----------



## Mountain Cycle Shawn (Jan 19, 2004)

Harryman said:


> Same.
> 
> They didn't shove my cheeks around like a chipmunk, it's likely because I look like a supermodel.  However, I found the thinner ones allowed a little more air in, which was welcome.


I'm modelish also. In fact I was in Vogue Magazine, October issue, '90 or '91, can't remember the year. I don't have fat cheeks, but it still really pushes up on them with the thick pads. my medium helmet may be a little small for my head.



gpgalanis said:


> Does the black one feel much hotter than the white one?


It doesn't make a difference. There's a thread about it somewhere. The materials that helmets are made out of don't transfer heat to the head.


----------



## kerns bbo (Feb 17, 2015)

I ended up purchasing the Parachute (red and black) in a large but need a medium. Does anyone out there need a large but owns a medium which is still new (color does not matter to me)? I would rather ship out in the states than pay for shipping two more times internationally.


----------



## Mountain Cycle Shawn (Jan 19, 2004)

I would just post it for sale in the classifieds and then post it here.


----------



## ricerooster (Mar 13, 2013)

Has anyone worn a neckbrace with this helmet yet or is it even compatible?

Sent from my SM-N900P using Tapatalk


----------



## Mountain Cycle Shawn (Jan 19, 2004)

If your riding needs a neck brace then you should be wearing a helmet for DH use.


----------



## armourbl (May 5, 2012)

Mountain Cycle Shawn said:


> If your riding needs a neck brace then you should be wearing a helmet for DH use.


Maybe true, but hasn't this helmet passed the DH safety standards in Europe?

ben


----------



## AOK (Jan 25, 2004)

Returned home from vacation to find my Parachute waiting for me. Never worn a full face before - my riding isn't too extreme - but since I have an unfortunate habit of landing on my face I decided to try one out. I should make a good guinea pig since I am in the hot humid southeast.

Walking around the house it seems to be very well ventilated. Also very comfortable. Glasses fit easily and comfortably as well. Hope to get a ride in this evening or tomorrow (or both!).


----------



## AOK (Jan 25, 2004)

Quick update after riding for a few weeks with the Parachute.

For reference, all of my rides so far have been 85-95 degrees and 50-75% humidity. As you might imagine, my major concern when buying the MET was that it would be too hot for me.

So far I have found the Parachute to be comfortable and not too much hotter than any other helmet I have worn. It is very well ventilated - maybe better ventilation-wise than some other helmets I have worn. Definitely a little hotter/sweatier than a non-full face due to the cheek pads and over-ear coverage, but nothing that makes me think "this is crazy hot". I don't see myself going back to my old helmet on hotter days - the MET works just fine. 

The rubber sweat catcher forehead thingy actually works fairly well. At least as well as the Halo bands I have used in the past. Not as good as a sweatbuster (which is by far the best solution, IMO), but OK. I made a few attempts to put my sweatbuster in the Parachute, but it just made the fit uncomfortable. So I have been relying on the built-in solution for now. This was a concern for me as I sweat a LOT and have generally had to use a sweatbuster in any other helmet I have owned. To be fair, another thing helping the parachute out is that I recently bought a pair of the Ryder no-fog glasses. Not only do they not fog, but they have a water repelling coating. So any sweat that does get through to the glasses just rolls off instead of sticking to the lenses and messing with your vision. 

The helmet seems well made and is comfortable. I don't mind the D-ring straps, but it is a little less "set and forget" than other helmets since you have to adjust/tighten the strap before every ride.

I am still getting used to a full face - peripheral vision and hearing are not quite as good, but so far these have been minor concerns.

All in all I am happy with my purchase.


----------



## rpearce1475 (Jan 24, 2015)

I use a sweatbuster with my MET, I took out the gel forehead thing (it's velcroed on) and used the velcro tabs that held it on the attach the sweatbuster. It works very well IMO


----------



## AOK (Jan 25, 2004)

rpearce1475 said:


> I use a sweatbuster with my MET, I took out the gel forehead thing (it's velcroed on) and used the velcro tabs that held it on the attach the sweatbuster. It works very well IMO


Good to know. I may give that a try. I was placing the sweatbuster above the gel pad but it really messed up the fit.

One thing I forgot to mention above... I had to put a piece of tape over the goggle clip on the rear of the helmet. On steep downhill sections when I would have my head tilted back, the clip would try to grab the carry strap of my hydration pack. Yikes!


----------



## AOK (Jan 25, 2004)

rpearce1475 said:


> I use a sweatbuster with my MET, I took out the gel forehead thing (it's velcroed on) and used the velcro tabs that held it on the attach the sweatbuster. It works very well IMO


Just a quick update - Thanks to rpearce I am now using my sweatbuster with the Parachute. It fits in there really well on the existing velcro as he mentioned. (I am feeling stupid that I didn't realize the gel pad was velcro-ed on instead of permanently attached. ) Given that it has an easily removable pad and factory installed velcro, the Parachute may be the most Sweatbuster friendly helmet out there.

For those that are wondering about MET's claims on the gel pad -- I think there is something to it. Although the gel doesn't manage sweat as well as a sweatbuster, the gel pad does provide some cooling. I noticed the absence of the gel pad when I took it out. You really do feel a cooling sensation from the gel when air flow hits it. Whether this has any real-world benefit, who knows.


----------



## jaslke (Aug 9, 2013)

I have a size L black/cyan that's still in the box. It's slightly too big so now am waiting to receive a size M. Let me know.


----------



## ocguy2004 (Jul 12, 2006)

Have a MET Parachute helmet. In general I do like the helmet. There is a slight problem with the fit, the helmet pinches into the side of my head. My main dislike with the MET is the company itself, they do not stand behind the product. It is obvious the there is a problem with the helmet strap being too short. After several emails they finally emailed me a pic of how long the strap should be and the strap on my helmet is 20 mm shorter than the one in the pic they emailed. This makes it VERY difficult to strap on the helmet and even more difficult to remove the helmet. MET claims the strap, even though 20 mm shorter than one one they showed me, conforms to their standards and they will not replace either the helmet nor the strap itself. All I can say is stick with a company who supports their products, MET does not.


----------



## Mountain Cycle Shawn (Jan 19, 2004)

Sounds like you got the wrong size.


----------



## ocguy2004 (Jul 12, 2006)

Mountain Cycle Shawn said:


> Sounds like you got the wrong size.


nope, correct size based on the MET size chart. It's a little loose when put on then it tightens up with the adjuster. just sh*ty customer services. nice helmet but the company should support its products and service customers. IMO. the chin strap is faulty. i'd show a pic but not able to insert one here.

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...636805406.1073741841.533460405&type=3&theater


----------



## bhmax (Dec 7, 2010)

Still loving my Parachute after almost a year. Does anyone want to get rid of their unused black thicker cheek pads? Met doesn't want to ship to the US.


----------



## AOK (Jan 25, 2004)

Saw this on Pinkbike's Eurobike coverage. Sounds like a removable chin bar Parachute is coming.



Pinkbike said:


> Parachute Enduro helmet
> - Fully ASTM certified full face helmet.
> - Removeable chin bar.
> - Same 360 ring retention as LUPO
> - HES construction extremely beneficial to downhill impact forces.


----------



## matadorCE (Jun 26, 2013)

No pictures though. I did go on Met's Facebook page and they posted that they just won an award at eurobike for the parachute, but it looked like the same design except in a different color. I'm thinking it's a typo on pinkbike but it would be cool if it was indeed true.


----------



## Bam da Silva (Mar 30, 2015)

Thought I'd share my two cents about the Parachute that I've been using for the last 3 months.

I love the fact that it's light and breathable enough that I don't mind using it on the uphills, which is specially important on those long annoying connections between stages on an Enduro race were you must wear a helmet (At least in Australia you have to). I can't get myself to carry two helmets.

The fit is spot on for me, tried the Troy Lee D2 and the Bell and they were both awful for the price. Quality was a few pegs down from the Met IMO.

It works fine with my Oakley Goggles and with normal sunnies or glasses, no issues.








Unfortunately, yesterday I got to test how well it protects your melon :madman:

It was a straight blow to the ground, on the top of the helmet which means it had my entire body weight on it. Here's how it looks.








I was able to get up, waited 10sec to make sure I was ok and kept riding at speed, no pain. It did it's job very well and I'm going to take advantage of Met's crash replacement policy to get a new one this week. I don't think the photo shows how indented those marks are...

I considered the POC helmet as an option to replace this one, but with the crash replacement price, I'm happy to continue with a helmet that has been working very well for me.


----------



## Harryman (Jun 14, 2011)

Yikes! Glad you're ok. 

Everyone always asks me, "Have you crashed on it yet?" My personal policy is to avoid landing on my head, which surprisingly enough, I've managed to accomplish so far with this helmet, I'll send them to your post instead. 

What's it going to cost you for the replacement?


----------



## Mountain Cycle Shawn (Jan 19, 2004)

****, it's not even cracked. Keep riding it.


----------



## Bam da Silva (Mar 30, 2015)

Harryman said:


> Yikes! Glad you're ok.
> 
> Everyone always asks me, "Have you crashed on it yet?" My personal policy is to avoid landing on my head, which surprisingly enough, I've managed to accomplish so far with this helmet, I'll send them to your post instead.
> 
> What's it going to cost you for the replacement?


I was avoiding as best as I could, but I'm happy that the helmet held this well seeing that it was a full hard knock. I've hit my head a lot (my nickname is not Bam Bam by mistake) and this was a good one. I honestly though the second it happened that I wouldn't have been able to get up straight away, let alone ride down the rest of the DH track.

The cost will be 50% off RRP in Australia, which is $299.95 AUD. I originally bought it from a LBS for $269.95 so it's a pretty decent deal either way.



> ****, it's not even cracked. Keep riding it.


Yeah, nah. I've hit it hard enough that it's done it's job. I don't want to find out what would happen if I have to crash on the exact same spot of the helmet. Just because it doesn't show any fractures to the naked eye, it doesn't mean that it's safe.


----------



## Mountain Cycle Shawn (Jan 19, 2004)

You're probably right.


----------



## Verbl Kint (Feb 14, 2013)

Got this brand new for about US$160 here in the Philippines.










Sent using Tapatalk


----------



## Mentor (Aug 14, 2015)

Nice! Here is my latest acquisition, prompted by a recent trip OTB where I busted up my face pretty good.


----------



## Abagrizzli (May 28, 2012)

Here's another Parachute that saved riders face from fierce OTB on rocks. The rider's well.


----------



## Harryman (Jun 14, 2011)

That looks like it could have been bad....


----------



## Mountain Cycle Shawn (Jan 19, 2004)

Abagrizzli said:


> Here's another Parachute that saved riders face from fierce OTB on rocks. The rider's well.
> 
> View attachment 1025465
> View attachment 1025466
> View attachment 1025467


Wow, the helmet looks pretty good considering the foam has a big crack in it. It looks like a nice piece of wall art now.


----------



## Abagrizzli (May 28, 2012)

Yep, it was a full speed OTB on a sharp rock. I'm not that rider, but he's OK, actually got up and finished that ride. He describes the impact as "blackening out" kind. If it was with an open lid, probably he had to have heli evaq to the nearest hospital and to the morgue from there.


----------



## Verbl Kint (Feb 14, 2013)

Glad to know he's fine. I plan to use my Parachute for DH so your testimonial is certainly great to hear. 

Sent using Tapatalk


----------



## Fisherman166 (Oct 11, 2015)

So where are people buying these at these days? I've looked at Hibike.com and it looks like they no longer ship to the USA even though they have a screaming deal on the helmet


----------



## TwoTone (Jul 5, 2011)

Fisherman166 said:


> So where are people buying these at these days? I've looked at Hibike.com and it looks like they no longer ship to the USA even though they have a screaming deal on the helmet


Sorry can't really help, bought mine from HiBike before they stopped.


----------



## Fisherman166 (Oct 11, 2015)

Double post.


----------



## IPunchCholla (Dec 8, 2013)

Fisherman166 said:


> So where are people buying these at these days? I've looked at Hibike.com and it looks like they no longer ship to the USA even though they have a screaming deal on the helmet


Art's cyclery has then and one is on sale. Free returns too. http://www.artscyclery.com/MET_Para...ck_Blue/descpage-METPCHB.html?crumb=MTBHELMET


----------



## spyghost (Oct 30, 2012)

I'm taking a stab blindly here... I know helmets are a personal thing but since its not available from where I am, I'm planning to order online.

Here's the deal, I'm not comfortable with 661 and fox, but I'm comfortable with Bell and Giro. My head is round (not oval) and I'm certain I'll fit a medium for parachute.

Go, no go?


----------



## Mentor (Aug 14, 2015)

My large Giro Feature fit me like a glove. I bought a large MET Parachute and it also fits well, but I have to ratchet in the wheel several clicks to snug it up. I might have been able to get away with a medium, the Parachute has a pretty wide adjustment range, but you do want the cheek pads fitting the right position on your face.

What is the return policy of the online retailer you are using? I bought my Parachute online from a store that has a no questions asked return policy at their brick & mortar locations (MEC, here in Canada), in case I needed to return or exchange.


----------



## Harryman (Jun 14, 2011)

Med Giros have always fit me like a glove, I'm a med MET. It's a firmer fit due to thinner pads, but it's comfortable, I have no issues wearing it all day.

I bought it in a brick & mortar so was able to try a large also, too big, not even close.

FWIW


----------



## Jerome (Dec 21, 2003)

Fisherman166 said:


> So where are people buying these at these days? I've looked at Hibike.com and it looks like they no longer ship to the USA even though they have a screaming deal on the helmet


Have you tried Bike24.de? Same policy as Hibike.com (flat fee except for wheels/bikes) and same great prices: https://www.bike24.de/1.php?content=8;product=19583;menu=1000,18,215;mid[169]=1;pgc[100]=6477


----------



## Fisherman166 (Oct 11, 2015)

So I got the medium Parachute in the mail last Wednesday. I've been super busy so I haven't been able to try it on much so far. I put it on for about 30 minutes on Sunday night and the helmet started hurting the crown of my head because the back of my head is the tallest portion of my head (it's kind of pointy too). I assume it's because the helmet is just resting on that part of my head and is making it sore. Maybe I need to tighten up the helmet before I put it on to make sure it just isn't resting on my head?

I've also noticed that the Y portions of the straps sit right on my ears, not below it like I would expect. So I'm not sure if this is normal or if the helmet is just too small for my head.


----------



## FPtheBored (Oct 15, 2014)

A nice part about the fit of the Parachute is the dial in the back allowing you to adjust the band that sits around your head letting you be a little less picky about fit compared to standard full faces. Full face helmets such as the Bell Full Nine have no adjustment apart from swapping pads. I've fallen in love with my Parachute's breath-ability and weight so much that I rarely wear my standard full face helmet as even though my nine is a high end full face it is still cumbersome in comparison. A hefty little car on my nose has caused me to phase out my half shell and really its not much less comfortable than most half shells I've owned. That said I still toss the nine on when I know I'm going to be sessioning jumps all day or heading to a ski resort.


----------



## LinkyPinky87 (Aug 19, 2015)

Is this right??
I feel as tho these straps should be on the otherside of the adjuster?


----------



## Harryman (Jun 14, 2011)

Yeah, that's how mine is. It's fine.


----------



## LinkyPinky87 (Aug 19, 2015)

yeah I looked up a few more pictures/reviews and found the same setup.


----------



## LinkyPinky87 (Aug 19, 2015)

Beast of a helmet.

3hour ish worth of ride/walking back up sessioning of a DH track, and it only came off once to go all the way from the bottom back to the top.

Even wear glasses and they didnt' fog up once.


Not to mention I copped it twice on the chin in two different OTBs, and also to the side of the head when my bike landed on top of me.


Well fitted.
Very light.
Much vents.
Great protection.



I will actually consider wearing this for most of my other rides that usually end with abit of sketchy DH trails. Even if it has climbing.
Its light and breezy enough that you actually could just deal with it for the extra protection.


----------



## Fisherman166 (Oct 11, 2015)

Same here. I've been wearing it on every ride since I got it and I love it. Even hilly cross country in 60 degree weather was fine. We'll see how it is this summer I guess but I'd definitely like to wear it as often as possible.


----------



## LinkyPinky87 (Aug 19, 2015)

Has anyone crashed in this helmet?

Ive got a couple of hairline cracks and not sure if I should bin this helmet // discount replacement


----------



## LinkyPinky87 (Aug 19, 2015)

Also...... copy paste from what I wrote else where... Cannot really phrase this helmet enough.

Have worn this helmet for awhile now, and have had a few stacks in it. Chin bar has saved me. And its not all that hot sweaty and heavy compared to my Bontrager Rally helmet.

Once moving the flow is fine.

Only time I've taken it off is when I know there is a long road/fire trail climb, or a long walk back up the trail.

Provides plenty of protection.. and my head is holding up fine after a couple of stacks (couple of hair line cracks in the helmet so prob due for replacement)
Not sure how proper full face helmets work, but when you stack it into dirt, dirt easily gets into the helmet due to the fact it has plenty of vents.


----------



## rpearce1475 (Jan 24, 2015)

Look at the foam on the inside. If it is cracked, new helmet time.


----------



## pvflyer (Dec 7, 2004)

GOPRO mount for PARACHUTE Having trouble finding the right mount, any suggestion? 


Thanks


----------



## spyghost (Oct 30, 2012)

To the users of black parachute with red pads, do the red pads discolor and get icky over time? ie not black anymore...

tbh, it's the non-black interior pads that turns me off from their black-red version.


----------



## rpearce1475 (Jan 24, 2015)

pvflyer said:


> GOPRO mount for PARACHUTE Having trouble finding the right mount, any suggestion?
> 
> Thanks


You just sticky pad mount one of the included mounts on to the flat part of the black plastic insert you have there


----------



## pvflyer (Dec 7, 2004)

@rpearce1475

Thanks


----------



## Mountain Cycle Shawn (Jan 19, 2004)

spyghost said:


> To the users of black parachute with red pads, do the red pads discolor and get icky over time? ie not black anymore...tbh, it's the non-black interior pads that turns me off from their black-red version.


I haven't had a problem with that. However, I sweat very little.


----------



## Mentor (Aug 14, 2015)

Me neither, but only used mine in cold weather so far. Purchased in October, 2015.


----------



## PabloGT (Jun 22, 2014)

spyghost said:


> To the users of black parachute with red pads, do the red pads discolor and get icky over time? ie not black anymore...
> 
> tbh, it's the non-black interior pads that turns me off from their black-red version.


This is mine bought December 2014, used every other ride


----------



## lycra (Mar 5, 2013)

Looking for a source for replacement peak/visor for the Parachute - any leads on that front? The Met site itself won't ship parts to the USA.


----------



## Picard (Apr 5, 2005)

How is met compare to leatt helmet? 

Sent from my SM-N900W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## LinkyPinky87 (Aug 19, 2015)

LinkyPinky87 said:


> Has anyone crashed in this helmet?
> 
> Ive got a couple of hairline cracks and not sure if I should bin this helmet // discount replacement


FYI, the helmet was good enough.. tiny little hairline fracture.

After my next stack (in which I face planted it, fractured my wrist, destroyed a lens on my glasses..) it will require replacement.. cracking along where the chin bar "joins" the main part of the helmet.

Lucky we decided on an early morning ride, where i thought it would give me a good opportunity to see how hot the helmet gets on "adventure rides" (which obviously ended with a DH section)

This helmet saved my face/jaw. And is fine to ride in 25+degC weather =D


----------



## Speedster (Nov 30, 2006)

lycra said:


> Looking for a source for replacement peak/visor for the Parachute - any leads on that front? The Met site itself won't ship parts to the USA.


If you bought in US I'm sure the vendor can get a replacement. I bought mine at https://www.mybuddysbikeshop.com/ and they ordered a replacement visor in 1 week


----------



## rpearce1475 (Jan 24, 2015)

lycra said:


> Looking for a source for replacement peak/visor for the Parachute - any leads on that front? The Met site itself won't ship parts to the USA.


If you're still looking, I have my old cracked Parachute laying around the apartment. You can have that visor for $1 plus shipping!


----------



## lycra (Mar 5, 2013)

rpearce1475 said:


> If you're still looking, I have my old cracked Parachute laying around the apartment. You can have that visor for $1 plus shipping!


Heck yeah, thanks. I epoxied mine back together but I don't think it will last long.


----------



## KingZee (Jul 11, 2014)

Just ordered this for some added protection on DH rides. I got it from Amazon with prime shipping. Seemed to be readily available if people are still having issues ordering these in the US. Hopefully it fits well.


----------



## _rich_ (Jan 22, 2004)

I have had my MET Parachute since last fall...
I LOVE THIS HELMET !!!!!

this past saturday was my first "what i'd consider a hot day" wearing it(in the lower 80's and humid)

Well, the entire ride I never once even thought about my helmet
passed with flying colors !!!!!!!

After Saturday's test, I can't imagine me ever wearing a half shell again 

I swear I do NOT notice i'm wearing it....my previous lid was a TLD A1

I would NOT wear the MET Parachute for DH.....
It's basically a XC helmet on the inside...
IMO if you do that you're taking a chance...

about the sizing....
the Parachute runs BIG...
for comparison my TLD D3 is size XL...my met is size LARGE and I had to add some padding to make it fit my fat head


----------



## spyghost (Oct 30, 2012)

anyone got the 'safe t' adjust dislogded? it is turning anticlockwise endlessly and the straps got out. i can pull both out...

now i can't tighten it...


----------



## spyghost (Oct 30, 2012)

spyghost said:


> anyone got the 'safe t' adjust dislogded? it is turning anticlockwise endlessly and the straps got out. i can pull both out...
> 
> now i can't tighten it...


friendly bike shop replaced my helmet (warranty). unfortunately, i didn't get the black color anymore since it's out of stock. i just got the blue instead...


----------



## spyghost (Oct 30, 2012)

i do wish that this helmet came with a larger visor similar to the other ff helmets out there.

if met will offer this as an upgrade accessory, then it's going to be great.


----------



## Harryman (Jun 14, 2011)

I've been riding mine for 2 years now and I've made a couple of modifications for small things that were bugging me.

I have a particular dislike of visors on helmets that I can't slide far enough up out of the way when descending so they don't interfere with my upper peripheral vision. So, I ground out the slot a bit more to allow the visor to slide farther back.









I also noticed while climbing that I could feel a little bit of my hot breath bouncing back in my face. When moving, it's not an issue, but on a slow climb I found it annoying. While this helmet is barely hotter than a traditional shell, I figured, why not try to make it as cool as possible? So I peeled the screen out of the two vent holes in the chin bar. It's REALLY stout screen, so you need to look for a small place you can pry it up and then peel it out using needle nosed pliers. The glue is like a very strong hot melt glue.

It seems to help a bit with airflow.





























The last is that I pulled the silicone sweat strip out and replaced it with some spare pads from another helmet. I'm not sure if it didn't fit me, or just doesn't work well, but I was always getting sweat in my eyes.


----------



## NothinSpecial (Jul 21, 2015)

I almost pulled the trigger on the Bell Super 2R, i'm glad I stumbled across this thread right before I did. I just ordered the Met from Arts for $199.88. Amazon has them for $299, thats not the only helmet I looked at where Amazon lost the battle. Free 2 Day shipping over $175.

Any who, Ive decided to try my hand in racing so I figured this was a good start, I'll be sure to post a review of it in the Texas August heat+humidity.

Thanks to whoever has the same odd-ball sized head as me, I tried on the Bell Sanction, the medium was too tight and the large was too loose which made my online purchase a little more comforting.


----------



## ricerooster (Mar 13, 2013)

Harryman said:


> I've been riding mine for 2 years now and I've made a couple of modifications for small things that were bugging me.
> 
> I have a particular dislike of visors on helmets that I can't slide far enough up out of the way when descending so they don't interfere with my upper peripheral vision. So, I ground out the slot a bit more to allow the visor to slide farther back.
> 
> ...


I agree with you on the sweat strip completely useless, doesn't even touch my forehead. They should have different sizes for it. Great helmet still...

Sent from my SM-N900P using Tapatalk


----------



## NothinSpecial (Jul 21, 2015)

I got the helmet in yesterday, it fits great, I like that it has a ratchet adjustment unlike other FF helmets i've looked at. I'll give it a go tomorrow in the lovely Texas humidity and see how it feels.


----------



## spyghost (Oct 30, 2012)

anyone ever tried mounting a hero session or similar sized cams under the visor of a parachute?


----------



## AdmChr (Oct 10, 2009)

spyghost said:


> anyone ever tried mounting a hero session or similar sized cams under the visor of a parachute?


Yep, if you use the new low profile mount it will just fit. I'll snap a photo for you in a bit.


----------



## spyghost (Oct 30, 2012)

A.Christopher said:


> Yep, if you use the new low profile mount it will just fit. I'll snap a photo for you in a bit.


cheers mate, looking forward to it.


----------



## AdmChr (Oct 10, 2009)

spyghost said:


> anyone ever tried mounting a hero session or similar sized cams under the visor of a parachute?


----------



## Verbl Kint (Feb 14, 2013)

Leatt and Giro have now released what seems to be competing products to the Met Parachute. Hope anyone who has tried them can give some comparative insight.

Sent using Tapatalk


----------



## altron2000 (Nov 11, 2016)

got mine new for $195 shipped on ebay...looks like he has more to sell fyi ...should just be able to do a search on ebay


----------



## TwoTone (Jul 5, 2011)

altron2000 said:


> got mine new for $195 shipped on ebay...looks like he has more to sell fyi ...should just be able to do a search on ebay


3 posts and all about these being sold on Ebay. Hmm what are the chances you're the one selling them?

By the way Jenson has them for $179 and isn't an unknown from Ebay


----------



## altron2000 (Nov 11, 2016)

TwoTone said:


> 3 posts and all about these being sold on Ebay. Hmm what are the chances you're the one selling them?
> 
> By the way Jenson has them for $179 and isn't an unknown from Ebay


Well yeah...They're all brand new and if I said "I" was selling them Id have to provide a link that may expire yada yada ...so why not just search for the best deal on ebay? 6 colors to choose from, brand new and at a good price. By all means go with Jenson if thats what floats your boat. But good job Detective lol


----------



## Mountain Cycle Shawn (Jan 19, 2004)

altron2000 said:


> Well yeah...They're all brand new and if I said "I" was selling them Id have to provide a link that may expire yada yada ...so why not just search for the best deal on ebay? 6 colors to choose from, brand new and at a good price. By all means go with Jenson if thats what floats your boat. But good job Detective lol


It is pushing the SPAM rules a little. If I were you, I'd an ad here in the classified section. I think it's free now. That is a pretty decent price. I think I paid like $250 for mine. How is it that you're able to sell them?


----------



## LinkyPinky87 (Aug 19, 2015)

Seems like the bloke is just trying to help out others looking for a good deal


----------



## LinkyPinky87 (Aug 19, 2015)

A.Christopher said:


>


Want this colour bad. Hard to find cheap is Aus.


----------



## Mountain Cycle Shawn (Jan 19, 2004)

LinkyPinky87 said:


> Seems like the bloke is just trying to help out others looking for a good deal


I would guess the first priority is to make some money. Just a strange guess.


----------



## TwoTone (Jul 5, 2011)

Amazing how people find this site for their first few posts to help us all save money. He posted the exact same thing on every MET Parachute thread- just a spammer that thinks he clever not posting a link to his ebay auction.


----------



## Mountain Cycle Shawn (Jan 19, 2004)

TwoTone said:


> Amazing how people find this site for their first few posts to help us all save money. He posted the exact same thing on every MET Parachute thread- just a spammer that thinks he clever not posting a link to his ebay auction.


Did you report it?


----------



## altron2000 (Nov 11, 2016)

Relax guys. I'll take it down if you're not interested. Just joined this site and wasent aware of the buy/sell section. I make about $20 per helmet. I figured it's a really good price for a helmet I'm excited about and looking to cover the cost of what I paid. I'm not trying to "get one over" on anyone. Personally I would be glad to know if such a price did exist. My bad if I've offended anyone on here.


----------



## Mountain Cycle Shawn (Jan 19, 2004)

Get a warning from the mods?


----------



## TwoTone (Jul 5, 2011)

altron2000 said:


> Relax guys. I'll take it down if you're not interested. Just joined this site and wasent aware of the buy/sell section. I make about $20 per helmet. I figured it's a really good price for a helmet I'm excited about and looking to cover the cost of what I paid. I'm not trying to "get one over" on anyone. Personally I would be glad to know if such a price did exist. My bad if I've offended anyone on here.


Thing guys like you don't seem to get is you're easy to see right through and pretending to just be another mountain biker sharing a good deal makes you appear dishonest and hurts your chances more than helps.


----------



## Mountain Cycle Shawn (Jan 19, 2004)

TwoTone said:


> Thing guys like you don't seem to get is you're easy to see right through and pretending to just be another mountain biker sharing a good deal makes you appear dishonest and hurts your chances more than helps.


Kinda like a scummy used car sales person?


----------



## gckless (Aug 25, 2016)

Dang, just found this thread. Don't know how I missed it, it's on the first page! Anyway, just picked up a Parachute. JensonUSA has them for $180 right now, though that's limited to the large size and the black/red color. Still, it's an awesome helmet, maybe the best at that price, if those work for you. Really light, very ventilated, comfy, no real pressure points for me. Just got mine in, here's what it looks like:


----------



## In2falling (Jan 1, 2005)

Easy way to get those vent screens out it to heat them up with a hair dryer (which melts the hot glue) and then they pop right out. This does make it easier to breath and add some better ventilation.


----------



## JNKER (Feb 19, 2016)

The Parachute is another 15% off right now at Jenson. FYI.


----------



## silentG (May 18, 2009)

JE James Cycles in the UK has the Parachute HES for $112 right now. Shipping to the US is $25.

I have one on the way, just waiting for it to clear customs and then delivery via USPS.

Colors seem to be limited but a pretty good price if you aren't hellbent on a particular color...or color blind like me so it doesn't matter much anyway


----------



## JNKER (Feb 19, 2016)

Are people using the Parachute as a full-on DH helmet, by the way?


----------



## IPunchCholla (Dec 8, 2013)

JNKER said:


> Are people using the Parachute as a full-on DH helmet, by the way?


I don't. It's rated, but doesn't feel substantial enough to me. Probably totally an irrational reaction, but I wear one of my traditional full face downhill helmets for lift assisted riding.

Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## JNKER (Feb 19, 2016)

IPunchCholla said:


> I don't. It's rated, but doesn't feel substantial enough to me. Probably totally an irrational reaction, but I wear one of my traditional full face downhill helmets for lift assisted riding.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


Hmmmm. Now I'm wondering if the Parachute is not enough for park days!


----------



## spyghost (Oct 30, 2012)

JNKER said:


> Hmmmm. Now I'm wondering if the Parachute is not enough for park days!


perhaps due to the number of vent holes scattered around, the lesser amount of padding, and that the helmet itself is still a 2pc construction.


----------



## birdman86 (Jun 2, 2016)

JNKER said:


> Are people using the Parachute as a full-on DH helmet, by the way?


Not me, it's purely to replace the half dome I used to use on trail days. It's so light I'm just not comfortable taking it on gnarly downhill stuff.


----------



## matadorCE (Jun 26, 2013)

Having trouble deciding between the Parachute and the Fox Proframe. I'm leaning towards the Fox for the styling and I like that it has a big front opening to possibly get a water bottle mouth in.


----------



## TwoTone (Jul 5, 2011)

matadorCE said:


> Having trouble deciding between the Parachute and the Fox Proframe. I'm leaning towards the Fox for the styling and I like that it has a big front opening to possibly get a water bottle mouth in.


What I like about the MET is that it has an adjustable retention system similar to other 1/2 domes. So you can run the smaller cheek pads without affecting fit.

The Fox relies on the cheek pads for fit, so while it looks better ventilated- I'm guessing it will be warmer.


----------



## matadorCE (Jun 26, 2013)

TwoTone said:


> What I like about the MET is that it has an adjustable retention system similar to other 1/2 domes. So you can run the smaller cheek pads without affecting fit.
> 
> The Fox relies on the cheek pads for fit, so while it looks better ventilated- I'm guessing it will be warmer.


That's a good point, thanks for the input.


----------



## TwoTone (Jul 5, 2011)

matadorCE said:


> That's a good point, thanks for the input.


Other Met owners have taken the mesh out of the front if you want it more open.


----------



## SMKNTRLS (Sep 8, 2011)

Just picked up a new MP. Sweet helmet. Fit is awesome but I only got one set of cheek pads (installed) and I think they are the thick ones as they are pretty thick and it's definitely squishing my face. Anyone not using their thins and want to part with them PM me please.

Thank you.


----------



## Verbl Kint (Feb 14, 2013)

Lighter than a Fox Proframe and even better ventilated. The MP definitely was ahead of its time when it came out.

Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## TwoTone (Jul 5, 2011)

Verbl Kint said:


> Lighter than a Fox Proframe and even better ventilated. The MP definitely was ahead of its time when it came out.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


MET's huge mistake was not having US distribution set up when it was released. If they had, it would have sold like crazy.


----------



## Harryman (Jun 14, 2011)

And even with the full face trail helmet market taking off, they're still pretty much invisible here and not easy to buy.


----------



## TwoTone (Jul 5, 2011)

Harryman said:


> And even with the full face trail helmet market taking off, they're still pretty much invisible here and not easy to buy.


I honestly don't get it, one of the first and to me still the best one. The marketing team there is really missing a huge opportunity.


----------

